# What about this? Is this racist?



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

“So ***** beat the *****!”

This is how Republican Vice Presidential nominee Sarah Palin described Barack Obama’s win over Hillary Clinton to political colleagues in a restaurant a few days after Obama locked up the Democratic Party presidential nomination.

According to Lucille, the waitress serving her table at the time and who asked that her last name not be used, Gov. Palin was eating lunch with five or six people when the subject of the Democrat’s primary battle came up. The governor, seemingly not caring that people at nearby tables would likely hear her, uttered the slur and then laughed loudly as her meal mates joined in appreciatively.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Lie spread by liberal bloggers, news at 11.

I hope this doesn't cost McCain his 2-3% share of the black vote.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Ayep, that'd be not only racist but sexist at the same time. Pretty good for one little sentence fragment!

And oddly enough in keeping with the view of someone who knows her, courtesy of snopes.com which is lauded by Fox and MSNBC alike:

https://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/kilkenny.asp

At least everyone is "colorful" this election.

--A.Q.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

"Lucille" the waitress. At an unnamed restaurant. Did she mention that Palin is a serial killer?

I would have hoped for better from you, Jack (why, I don't know. Wishful thinking, perhaps.)


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Quay said:


> And oddly enough in keeping with the view of someone who knows her, courtesy of snopes.com which is lauded by Fox and MSNBC alike:
> 
> https://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/kilkenny.asp


Strange that Snopes confirmed it as "true" without actually addressing the facts asserted. Is it enough that the letter is written by who is claimed to have written it, for it to be "true"?

Usually Snopes is very good about actually checking facts.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Snopes says only that it is true that the person who wrote the letter is someone named Anne Kilkenny, a resident of Wasilla who says she has known Palin since 1992.

Nothing more. 

They make no claim as to the accuracy of any facts or opinions contained in Ms Kilkenny's letter.

Big deal.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Well if you consider the comment came from a Rottweiler wearing lipstick then yes.


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm non-partisan at the moment, but who is dumb enough to take a waitress seriously? Even if the tale is correct, the remark isn't offensive. One has to have thick skin if running for president, no?


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I mean that Snopes usually actually checks the substantive facts asserted in the spam it analyzes. Why not in this case?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

They just verified the claim of who authored it.

The letter itself is mostly a rambling bunch of innuendo, opinion, an hazy, unquantifiable claims. It would take a medium-sized book for them to sort through and make any meaningful analysis of it. They might as well take an Obama campaign speech and try to determine "true/false".


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

Seems odd that a sitting governor would loudly make racist and sexist remarks in public. Especially when she was being discussed as a possible VP candidate.

I also find it interesting that the same people who so readily believe every claim by Lucille the waitress were probably the same folks who refused to believe any of the 6 or 7 women who stepped forward and claimed they were sexually harassed/ assaulted by Bill Clinton. I only wish the press investigated Obama's connections to Bill Ayers, his connections to Rev. Wright, the questionable deal with Tony Rezko to buy his house, the current lawsuit against Joe Biden's son, Joe Biden's plagiarism in law school, the Ayers-Obama UIC papers, the fact that Obama wasn't in the Senate when the Iraq vote was taken but later referred to it as the most difficult decision of his career, or Obama's connections with the corrupt Daley Chicago machine with the same zeal they pursue every detail of Sarah Palin's life.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

If true, very impolitic.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Well if its posted on the internet then it must be true!


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)




----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

Wow. Just wow.

Jack, do you hit bottom any time soon?

Or are you going to hide behind "I'm just posting what others are reporting?"

Wow.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

So everybody who's attacking me for posting this, let me just ask you:

1. Do you have evidence to disbelieve this story?
If so, what evidence do you have?

2. If the story is true, do you think it is relevant?
If not, why not?


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> So everybody who's attacking me for posting this, let me just ask you:
> 
> 1. Do you have evidence to disbelieve this story?
> If so, what evidence do you have?
> ...


Jack, as an attorney you have a poor command of logic and forensics. It is incumbent upon you to provide proof, provided you actually believe it is true. Otherwise, by your logic one may ask you to prove you are not a drug dealer.

As for the second question, it is illegitimate as its basis lay in the argument before it, which is a fallacious one.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> So everybody who's attacking me for posting this, let me just ask you:
> 
> 1. Do you have evidence to disbelieve this story?
> If so, what evidence do you have?
> ...


So, I'm going to make the claim that Obama said that while at lunch made an anti-semetic comment towards Senator Lieberman, and I was the only one who overheard it.

Now go. Disprove it is true.

Don't you see the flaw in your logic? Here in America we have the presumption of innocence. You, posting the story have the burden of proof, not Palin to prove she didn't say it.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Look, I take EVRYTHING I read with a grain of salt, not just liberal blogs, but stories on cnn, bbc, and any other reputable "news" outlet.

Our country and its politicians have a history of not showing their true colors, and agendas to the "rest of us". This includes the likes of John McCain, Sara Palin, Barack Obama, and Joe Biden. Unfortunately our nations people as a whole are far to comfortable, and way too lazy to actually do something to change the way politics takes place. Its been going on for 200 years and there's no reason to think its going to stop now.

Having said that, I firmly believe that Palin may very well have uttered the words suggested, but also wouldn't doubt if sometime in the past few months, Obama has made an anti-semetic remark about Leiberman, whether it was in private or not makes no difference. Having high moral standards applies to no politician, only making money for the fortunate few is what matters to them, Democrat and Republican. Anyone who tells you any different is either ignorant, or a liar.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

If Palin made the remark, then it perhaps indicates something people should pay attention to although she may have just been dyspeptic, something known to occur at lunchtime everywhere. Governors are famous for saying very silly things all the time. Why should Governor Palin be an exception? But if this remark is a window into her soul then the next sixty days or so should give everyone ample time to ask questions.

As for the source, Mr. Scoundrel asks "...but who is dumb enough to take a waitress seriously?" Laying aside that snobbishness, so many here are much against attacking the messenger instead of the message so why not start by refusing to denigrate an entire class of hard working women? Furthermore, in countless opinion polls over the last two decades, waitresses rank much higher than politicians, lawyers and businessmen in the public trust and esteem and people rightly tend to believe what a waitress overheard over what a politician said in front of thousands of people.

It would also be nice if folks here decided not to attack the messenger of the messenger. The expressions of disbelief over someone reporting what is in the media are disengenuous.

For my part, I'm much more interested in the uncontested facts that Palin thinks the war in Iraq is "God's task," that she wants to teach creationism in public schools while opposing the teaching of comprehensive sex education, that she is extremely anti-choice, that she once tried to ban books in a public library, and that she has very cozy ties to big oil.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

No, attacking the messenger in this case is perfectly appropriate. There's no other way to address claims like this.

And, not only are the attacks appropriate, but they're also well-deserved. This is really low, Jack.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Jack is putting out a what if. I think he is trying to stimulate conversation more than he is trying to accuse Palin of something without evidence.

We happen to have a crew of people whose politics are to the right of Jack's (and to the right of mine). We don't have to demonize someone just because they disagree. That said, even though I will almost certainly vote for McCain, there is room for other thinking in our politics.

Jack, while he is spirited in the defense of his political views, is a decent person with a good heart.

Even Rick Warren is worried about the level of demonizing that is going on.

I love Palin personally, but some of her views are to the right of mine (especially the "teach only abstinance" and the wish to require the teaching of creationism)

I also worry that we are becoming way too sensitive and "politically correct" on BOTH sides of the spectrum. Everyone needs to lighten up a bit.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Where I'm from, slander is slander, even if it's posed as a "what if." There's no excuse for this.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

To be honest, from what I've seen, you would be perfectly OK with this if it was directed at someone with whom you disagree. Have at me.


----------



## A world beyond fleece (Feb 20, 2008)

*Seems quite plausible*

I have no idea if Palin actually said what she is accused of saying.

But I am positive that I would not be surprised if she had said it. She strikes me as smug and shallow, and stupid, in an inter-personal sense.

Of course we should give her the benefit of the doubt and hope the media simply asks her if the story is true. That's the only way to get her version of what happened.

And by appointing her John McCain revealed more of how own internal weakness than he realized.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> To be honest, from what I've seen, you would be perfectly OK with this if it was directed at someone with whom you disagree. Have at me.


Except that I haven't, and wouldn't, because I have standards. You give Jack a pass for spreading an egregious, ugly lie, but you hurl another baseless insult my way for calling him on it. You really are a buffoon.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Think what you want. Your posts expose who the real buffoon is. When I'm being one, it's deliberate.

Think what you want.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Every time you address me, it's with an unfounded personal attack. I think I'm being restrained in only calling you a buffoon.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I seldom address people at all. You attack people all the time but seem to be really defensive when you are questioned.

Whatever.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

To elaborate a little more, for those who aren't following along closely. Forsberg here called me out in another thread, out of nowhere, and insulted me, calling me "vicious" and "not self-aware." I said that the irony made him look like a buffoon.

And now here we are, he is defending Jack's spreading of a defamatory, unsupported lie--and rather than defend that stance, he simply insults me.

So, let's see--he insults me, he defends slanderers, and he insults me again--for being "vicious" and "not self-aware"! Buffoon is the word.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

You cheeky devil, you.

You know you love it.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

You boys seem to have forgotten your manners. If some of you were little nicer, you wouldn't get in so much trouble.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

A little trouble is good for the soul once in awhile, I suppose. 

I do appreciate what you have to say, Orsini. I think that most people who read a list of my posts and who read a list of those from my antagonist would generally know which of us is more bombastic. 

I don't post here much. Basically, only one point of view is tolerated, and even though I share it at least as often as I disagree, I dislike the lack of civility. I just thought I would stick up for poor Jack a bit. 

There is plenty of slander going around on both sides of the political spectrum nowadays anyway. For either side to call the other on it is really the classic "pot calling the kettle black."


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I *know* you can't back up your insulting claim as to me, personally, so you're reduced to commenting on my "side's" willingness to spread misinformation? That's something else.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

The party's over. You missed it.

Besides, I said both sides indulge in the "throw up a nasty accusation and see if someone will believe it game." For both sides, "Pot - - Kettle Black."

I've got to get going shortly and you will have to find someone else to fight with.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Our Dear said:


> To elaborate a little more, for those who aren't following along closely. Forsberg here called me out in another thread, out of nowhere, and insulted me, calling me "vicious" and "not self-aware." I said that the irony made him look like a buffoon.
> 
> And now here we are, he is defending Jack's spreading of a defamatory, unsupported lie--and rather than defend that stance, he simply insults me.
> 
> So, let's see--he insults me, he defends slanderers, and he insults me again--for being "vicious" and "not self-aware"! Buffoon is the word.


Oh my, oh my-my-my-my-my! When a masochist meets a sadist, it is an absolute explosion of _LOVE_! I just adore it! Its the truth, I just _*A-D-O-R-E*_ it!

Buzz


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

It's not like I ever expected you to back this one up:



forsbergacct2000 said:


> To be honest, from what I've seen, you would be perfectly OK with this if it was directed at someone with whom you disagree. Have at me.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Why should I bother; all anyone has to do is look at your posting history. You fight a lot.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Except that you didn't accuse me of fighting this time, did you?


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ta Ta ----

It's been real.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> A little trouble is good for the soul once in awhile, I suppose.
> 
> I do appreciate what you have to say, Orsini. I think that most people who read a list of my posts and who read a list of those from my antagonist would generally know which of us is more bombastic.
> 
> ...


The best thing to do with a troll is to ignore the thing. When it baits, don't bite. When it insults, don't respond. Put it on the twit filter and forget about it. Then you don't even see its trash. That way you deny the thing what it wants most -- to get some attention and to aggravate you.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

The other upside is that it helps the "troll" restrain himself from telling you to "go f___ yourself" when you make a comment like Orsini's.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> The other upside is that it helps the "troll" restrain himself from telling you to "go f___ yourself" when you make a comment like Orsini's.


 I got stuff on my tongue scraper that knows more about wardrobe that you do. It has better manners, too...


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

You call me names, and brag about how you're going to ignore any reply--now you're lecturing on manners. Physician, heal thyself!


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Jack is putting out a what if. I think he is trying to stimulate conversation more than he is trying to accuse Palin of something without evidence.


Uh, don't think so. Jack's initial post simply cannot be read that way.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*BUWHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!!!!!!*



PedanticTurkey said:


> You call me names, and brag about how you're going to ignore any reply--now you're lecturing on manners. Physician, heal thyself!


 Sucker!

See, now I've got you all aggregated and I'm having a good time. That's called Trolling, son!


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks like you've found your calling.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

To Forsbergacct2000

Thanks!

One of the things I enjoy about coming here is being able to meet people I don't always agree with, but with whom I can discuss things in a civil way, and you embody that. On the other hand, there are those, like the Turkey (now on permanent ignore), who have reliably shown that their response to something they disagree with is a personal attack.

In this case there is evidence that Palin said what she is alleged to have said, and that evidence is in the article. If you don't believe it, fine. It certainly isn't ironclad.

Still, if you characterize what the article says as a lie, what is your basis for saying that? Do you have some factual information that disproves it?

On the other hand, I don't think I've gotten a response to my second question: if she said it, is it relevant to your opinion of her?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> "So ***** beat the *****!"
> 
> This is how Republican Vice Presidential nominee Sarah Palin described Barack Obama's win over Hillary Clinton to political colleagues in a restaurant a few days after Obama locked up the Democratic Party presidential nomination.
> 
> According to Lucille, the waitress serving her table at the time and who asked that her last name not be used, Gov. Palin was eating lunch with five or six people when the subject of the Democrat's primary battle came up. The governor, seemingly not caring that people at nearby tables would likely hear her, uttered the slur and then laughed loudly as her meal mates joined in appreciatively.


Yawn! Who gives a rat's ass? ***** was an Indian, anyawy. "Little Black *****" was one of the books burned as "offensive" in "Fahrenheit 451," which, on reflection, described a Liberal utopia. Even if the quote is true, raising the issue is typical Liberal "schoolyard-I'm-gonna-tell-the-teacher" politics. Was it racist when Liberals called Clarence Thomas, "Uncle Tom?"

This is a fight over policy. Is it racist to call Barak a Marxist? Enough said.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> On the other hand, I don't think I've gotten a response to my second question: if she said it, is it relevant to your opinion of her?


If I knew for a fact that she said it, I would be disappointed in the choice of words whether it was Sarah Palin or the guy next door saying it. But to be honest with you, what would be more disconcerting to me would be the fact that a highly visible public figure would make such a comment without regard for who around her was hearing it. Such outright stupidity would bother me more than the crass joke.

This reminds me of a friend of mine who was interviewing a job applicant for a job. The guy had provided three references. Two gave glowing references while the third flat out said he wouldn't hire the guy. My friend told me that he didn't hire the guy, but not because of the one bad reference. He suspected that the guy was just out to keep him from getting the job. He said he didn't hire him because the applicant was stupid enough to give this guy as a reference and that reflected on his judgement.

That's kind of how I would feel with Palin if I thought the comment was true. In reality I doubt that she is that stupid and I tend to think it isn't true.

Cruiser


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> Yawn! Who gives a rat's ass? ***** was an Indian, anyawy. "Little Black *****" was one of the books burned as "offensive" in "Fahrenheit 451," which, on reflection, described a Liberal utopia. Even if the quote is true, raising the issue is typical Liberal "schoolyard-I'm-gonna-tell-the-teacher" politics. Was it racist when Liberals called Clarence Thomas, "Uncle Tom?"
> 
> This is a fight over policy. Is it racist to call Barak a Marxist? Enough said.


If ignorance is bliss, you must be the happiest guy in the entire solar system.

Buzz


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

It is not racist to call Barack a Marxist, but it is not even close to accurate either. (And this is from a McCain voter.)

When we demonize, we turn off the undecided.


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

M6Classic said:


> If ignorance is bliss, you must be the happiest guy in the entire solar system.
> 
> Buzz


I am just really sick of every conservative being vetted and scrutinized and accused of "racism" at every turn in an attempt to turn and manipulate mindless, uneducated masses loose on them at the polls. The time has come to blow that line of attack off. The accusation of "racism" has become shopworn and diluted through overuse. So whether or not she said it, I, for one, don't care.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

How does it go--incredible claims require incredible evidence? But making such claims without even credible evidence? That's slander, and you of all people should know it.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> I am just really sick of every conservative being vetted and scrutinized and accused of "racism" at every turn in an attempt to turn and manipulate mindless, uneducated masses loose on them at the polls. The time has come to blow that line of attack off. The accusation of "racism" has become shopworn and diluted through overuse. So whether or not she said it, I, for one, don't care.


The left likes to make claims of racism against blacks like Bill Cosby who say welfare and preferential admissions treatment actually hurts blacks.

As Thomas Sowell says, "If you have always believed that everyone should play by the same rules and be judged by the same standards, that would have gotten you labeled a radical 60 years ago, a liberal 30 years ago, and a racist today."


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Liberty Ship said:


> I am just really sick of every conservative being vetted and scrutinized and accused of "racism" at every turn in an attempt to turn and manipulate mindless, uneducated masses loose on them at the polls. The time has come to blow that line of attack off. The accusation of "racism" has become shopworn and diluted through overuse. So whether or not she said it, I, for one, don't care.


I didn't say you are a rascist. I said, "If ignorance is bliss, you must be the happiest guy in the entire solar system." My observation obtains regardless of your attitude about race.

Buzz


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

M6Classic said:


> I didn't say you are a rascist. I said, "If ignorance is bliss, you must be the happiest guy in the entire solar system." My observation obtains regardless of your attitude about race.
> 
> Buzz


I never took your comment to mean that you thought I, personally, was racist. My comment went more to the fact that accusations of racism are the current equivalent of crying wolf and, generally, need to be dismissed as the meaningless flack that they are.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

M6Classic said:


> I didn't say you are a rascist. I said, "If ignorance is bliss, you must be the happiest guy in the entire solar system." My observation obtains regardless of your attitude about race.
> 
> Buzz





Liberty Ship said:


> I never took your comment to mean that you thought I, personally, was racist. My comment went more to the fact that accusations of racism are the current equivalent of crying wolf and, generally, need to be dismissed as the meaningless flack that they are.


Complete agreement, then. Fair enough.

Buzz


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> I am just really sick of every conservative being vetted and scrutinized and accused of "racism" at every turn in an attempt to turn and manipulate mindless, uneducated masses loose on them at the polls. The time has come to blow that line of attack off. The accusation of "racism" has become shopworn and diluted through overuse. So whether or not she said it, I, for one, don't care.


So does that mean that nobody's a racist? Is there anything she could do that could make you think she is a racist?


----------



## Liberty Ship (Jan 26, 2006)

jackmccullough said:


> So does that mean that nobody's a racist? Is there anything she could do that could make you think she is a racist?


Lol! Well, she could move to Alabama or West Virginia or even South Carolina and become a Democrat!


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jack,

IF Palin said those remarks she should be removed from the ticket. But I am inclined to give her the benefit of the doubt.

I doubt you give credit to rumors about Obama, why not extend the same courtesy to Palin?

I championed Palin month's ago and like her on the ticket though I am a bit concerned about some of the beliefs of her church about End Times and such.

Its a long way till November.

Regards,

Karl


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

If Jack got this particular left-wing hate-fantasy from the DailyKos, he may want to backpedal as fast as Chairman Kos is retreating -- he's deleted at least posts on his website that repeated the junior-high-level rumor.

He's scrubbing his site faster than the White House cleaning crew at the end of the Clinton administration. I guess he got his orders from the Obamunist media machine.

Ah, well, I guess the Left will have to make-do with its allegations that Trig is really Bristol's son and Governor Palin (aka, the Mayor of Wasilla) faked her pregnancy. And other weighty policy issues like that.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

THIS is one of those things that is unprovable without a recording.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

PedanticTurkey said:


> Looks like you've found your calling.


 And back on "the list." Bye-bye.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Gee, I'm really going to miss the privilege of speaking with you, Orsini. I've so enjoyed your contributions to the substance of this discussion. I just can't think of a way to express my disappointment that you won't be shining the light of your insight on my future posts. Godspeed, dear friend.


----------



## SkySov (Mar 17, 2008)

Don't Republicans say Democrats are unpatriotic? Brokencycle said I wanted to spit on troops because I don't like McCain. How is that not the same as calling someone a racist for not liking Obama? Are you all hypocrites?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

SkySov said:


> Don't Republicans say Democrats are unpatriotic? Brokencycle said I wanted to spit on troops because I don't like McCain. How is that not the same as calling someone a racist for not liking Obama?


I broached this very thing in a prior post. Of course one is not unpatriotic because he/she supports Obama nor is one a racist just because he/she supports McCain. There are plenty of good, honest, people who love their country supporting both candidates and it is a shame that it seems that there can be no political discussion without all of this name calling.

Cruiser


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Liberty Ship said:


> Lol! Well, she could move to Alabama or West Virginia or even South Carolina and become a Democrat!


Wrong-o. Fifty years ago, sure, but Nixon collected the Southern racists into the Republican party. Strom Thurmond, Jesse Helms, David Duke.

Or this guy:

_Georgia Republican Rep. Lynn Westmoreland used the racially-tinged term "uppity" to describe Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama Thursday.

Westmoreland was discussing vice presidential nominee Sarah Palin's speech with reporters outside the House chamber and was asked to compare her with Michelle Obama.

"Just from what little I've seen of her and Mr. Obama, Sen. Obama, they're a member of an elitist-class individual that thinks that they're uppity," Westmoreland said.

Asked to clarify that he used the word "uppity," Westmoreland said, "Uppity, yeah."_

Yup, Johnson was right. Civil rights legislation turned the South over to the Republicans.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

Karl89 said:


> Jack,
> 
> IF Palin said those remarks she should be removed from the ticket. But I am inclined to give her the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> ...


Karl, good to hear from you.

I'd be more inclined to give Palin the benefit of the doubt if I knew anything about her that entitled her to that doubt.

It is a long way to November, and a lot can happen.


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

jackmccullough said:


> _Georgia Republican Rep. Lynn Westmoreland used the racially-tinged term "uppity" to describe Democratic presidential candidate Barack Obama Thursday._


I've lived in the South all my life and I can honestly say that I have *never* heard anyone actually use "uppity" as a racial slur. In real life, anyway; "uppity blacks" seems to be confined to Hollywood and the professional-race-whiner Jesse Jackson types.


----------



## Victor123 (Jun 18, 2008)

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


>


Lol, wild.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

SkySov said:


> Don't Republicans say Democrats are unpatriotic? Brokencycle said I wanted to spit on troops because I don't like McCain. How is that not the same as calling someone a racist for not liking Obama? Are you all hypocrites?


Wow, that is a blatant bastardization of what I said.


----------



## trimaldo (Jul 29, 2007)

jackmccullough said:


> Karl, good to hear from you.
> 
> I'd be more inclined to give Palin the benefit of the doubt if I knew anything about her that entitled her to that doubt.
> 
> It is a long way to November, and a lot can happen.





PedanticTurkey said:


> I've lived in the South all my life and I can honestly say that I have *never* heard anyone actually use "uppity" as a racial slur. In real life, anyway; "uppity blacks" seems to be confined to Hollywood and the professional-race-whiner Jesse Jackson types.


 In real life I never get to watch two obviously insane people argue. You both are out of your gourds. Thanks for the show. Jack the lawyer who believes reasonable doubt only applies to the liberals in this country, and Turkey the turkey who has never seen a racial slur he wouldn't defend. Snigger...snigger...snigger. (btw, that means laugh and is not racist)


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

I've heard plenty of racial slurs I wouldn't defend. But "uppity ______s" isn't one of them, since I've never actually heard it said by anyone who wasn't _complaining _about perceived racism.


----------



## Terpoxon (Sep 28, 2006)

https://www.newsweek.com/id/157986

Newsweek debunks many of the rumors about Palin, some of which have been floated here.

She didn't support the AIP. She didn't ban books. She isn't pushing for creationism to be taught in schools. She didn't cut funding for special needs students.

Again, I am sure that some here will refuse to believe the article and claim Newsweek is just another conservative rag.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Jack is not mentally unbalanced. (Politically perhaps, LOL) There are a lot of people (few who post here though) who agree with Jack. I don't always, but there are some good and many bad ideas on both the left and the right.

Hey, the right wing people here think I'm a loon and I just was called a racist in the Tshirt thread (by someone who was subsequently banned.) I guess I just upset everyone.

AARGH. The middle can be a lonely place (but an essential one, at least to me.)


----------



## PedanticTurkey (Jan 26, 2008)

In other news, a man, with both a first and a last name, has accused Obama of doing drugs and engaging in illicit homosexual acts. He even told the story himself, and not through a reporter. Imagine that!

My point is--do you think he's a racist, too, Jack?


----------



## //Michael (Jul 29, 2008)

*In Other News...*



Relayer said:


> "Lucille" the waitress. At an unnamed restaurant. Did she mention that Palin is a serial killer?
> 
> I would have hoped for better from you, Jack (why, I don't know. Wishful thinking, perhaps.)


Obama was seen leaving "Klan Meeting" dressed as his "White Half". He did this after leaving his other Racist "Church", aka. Hate-Group for 20 years...


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

PedanticTurkey said:


> In other news, a man, with both a first and a last name, has accused Obama of doing drugs and engaging in illicit homosexual acts. He even told the story himself, and not through a reporter. Imagine that!
> 
> My point is--do you think he's a racist, too, Jack?


They also thought his first and last name was sort of Muslim-sounding.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm surprised no one else has picked up on the delicious irony inherent in an article that bemoans someone else's supposed racism and then goes on to say that white people are "mean" and "vindictive" because "it's in their genetic code".
ic12337:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I checked in here this morning, after not even having a lurk for several weeks, to find this gem of a thread. The take away from this thread? 

Jack is scared of a pit bull with lipstick. 

He would never stand for such a scurrilous attack on Obama. The fact he would launch it on Palin shows he has very real fear this election, which was once clearly headed to an Obama victory, might actually be in play again. Thanks for giving me hope again Jack


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> I checked in here this morning, after not even having a lurk for several weeks, to find this gem of a thread. The take away from this thread?
> 
> Jack is scared of a pit bull with lipstick.
> 
> He would never stand for such a scurrilous attack on Obama. The fact he would launch it on Palin shows he has very real fear this election, which was once clearly headed to an Obama victory, might actually be in play again. Thanks for giving me hope again Jack


Welcome Back!!


----------

